# BH Brag!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Emily, who has Gauner v Wolfstraum....she just got back from the (USA) Southeastern Regional where she got her BH. Very proud of this pup (18 months old) and Handler for going out and getting this so young and at a Regional event rather than a home field club trial!! 








Emily and Baylor! 

Photos should follow from Emily <hint, hint!!>

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

to all!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's awesome.. Congratulations to Emily, Gauner & of course, Lee!!! You should be very proud.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! That is a nice accomplishment!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

YAY!!! That's great news Lee!!!

Congrats to Emily and Gauner!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

to Gauner (Baylor?), Emily, and to you, Lee!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congats!


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on your BH


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

all!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm very pleased with him. He's a joy to own and train! The pictures on my camera didn't turn out good, but if someone else happened to get some I'll be sure to post them.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

to Emily and Gauner














You guys rock for accomplishing this at the regional level and on a strange field!!!

Elsa sends







to her little brother for a job well done,

And of course







to Lee for finding such great homes for her puppies


----------

